# What does a Spilo look like?



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

What does a 1"-3" Gold Spilo look like? Do they have they're gold coloring yet?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. spilopleura


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

gold spilo


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Much better pic...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

and here is a real good one of their coloration that is hard to capture on film.


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)




----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

he got heater burn a month or so ago =/ the other side is in perfect condition


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

is he still alive?

how long are they when they get the gold coloring? are the born with gold coloring?


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

yeah hes alive


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Spilos are freak'in niiiice!!!! Love the color!! Too bad they wont shoal without killing themselves 1 by 1.


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

yea they will shoal i have had spilos for a long time and they are fine except for the missing one but i have raised them since they were1.5in and yes when there that small they do have there gold coloring but was alot darker but as they got older the coloring got more lighter and cooler looking


----------

